
What cool project can you do if you have a Raspberry Pi Zero and a Projector? - FahadUddin92
Looking for making the most of my Raspberry Pi Zero and a projector that I have at home.
======
jones1618
Create a Chess or Go coach that projects attack lines or shows the future
strength or vulnerability of positions on the board.

------
adamcrow64
Take a picture of the outside. use the raspberry pi to project it onto the
wall. Also you can use the raspberry pi to project various bit patterns onto
3D surfaces and then by identifying the 3D pixels you can capture 3D surfaces.

------
jpindar
How powerful is the projector? Could you display something on the side of a
building at night?

